# Nice little swordfish



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Rounded up a crew last week and went and soaked a bait or two

226lbs caught by my beautiful wife


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get off of here Bobby, this is _*MY*_ forum!!! Lol

I'm surprised your wife didn't go into labor when she was fighting it


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

*Nice*

A 226# sword caught by anyone is one heck of a catch. Very nice job by the wife on her accomplishment. They are some real mean fish in the fight especial that last 20 feet next to the boat I guess that is the reason they are called Gladiator's of The Sea. That will get the heart a pumpin.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice fish!!! Congrats!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, where do I need to go to catch a broadbill?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job Bobby !!! Steak that bad boy and throw em on the grill.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW!! great catch


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> WOW!! great catch


What he said, congratulations to your wife and on the lil angler to come.

Jimmy


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a studdly sword!!!! congrats to the young lady.:thumbup:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Chris, your probably the only guy I know that can go catch these things at will. Besides you gotta feel pretty good about this fish too. I mean you RHT'd me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Chris, your probably the only guy I know that can go catch these things at will. Besides you gotta feel pretty good about this fish too. I mean you RHT'd me.


I don't know about that, but I'm working on it. How did y'all do the other night? Didn't you go back out?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Yeah. Didn't even drop a sword line. Fished the ghetto and did ok. A dozen or so whole obamas and one decent Charlie. Found some stud jacks on the way home. Had a 65 & 71, and a cart of liners and tiggers.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome catch; thanks for sharing & enjoy those steaks!
catch 'em up.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE fish, wife did well !!!


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Sweet "little" fish! Actually saw this on al.com. That article has great pics and a video posted. I've pasted a link to the article below. She did better that I would've done. I would've tired out and given up after the first 30 minutes! Anyone interested in reading about this or seeing the pics can click on the link below I've posted. I highly recommend it. Good read, great pics, and an excellent video!

http://blog.al.com/gulf-coast/2013/09/orange_beach_woman_lands_226-p.html#incart_river_default


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

